# Good exercises for good shooting form



## Ccarter1 (Nov 14, 2021)

New here what a good wealth of knowledge any good exercises for a new comer to the sport to help with poundage increases and good form while shooting


----------



## Ccarter1 (Nov 14, 2021)

Ccarter1 said:


> New here what a good wealth of knowledge any good exercises for a new comer to the sport to help with poundage increases and good form while shooting


Just found lots of info no need to reply


----------

